# Lemond Warranty



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

I was riding my 2002 Lemond Maillot Jaune this afternoon, when the rear wheel got all wobbly. I dismount, and discover that the derailer-side chainstay snapped near the derailer. There was no rust or anything near the break--it looked pretty clean. 

My friend brought me home, but not before the LBS closed. As Trek has a company-branded store in my area (Cincinnati), I figure I'll take it there.

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with Lemond's warranty. Is this likely to be covered under warranty? How long is the turn-around (do they have to ship my frame back before I get a new one, or will they cross-ship)? Also, they don't make this model anymore (a pity). Any idea what they'll replace it with? Is there an upgrade path?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Maybe...*

are you the original owner? Do you have the receipt or did you register the bike? Did you buy it from your LBS? If so, you should have no problem with the warranty. If not...depends on your relationship with the bike shop that sells Trek line.


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

chbarr said:


> I was riding my 2002 Lemond Maillot Jaune this afternoon, when the rear wheel got all wobbly. I dismount, and discover that the derailer-side chainstay snapped near the derailer. There was no rust or anything near the break--it looked pretty clean.
> 
> My friend brought me home, but not before the LBS closed. As Trek has a company-branded store in my area (Cincinnati), I figure I'll take it there.
> 
> ...


Can't speak for LeMond directly, but I had a similar situation with my Gary Fisher (also a Trek brand) mountain bike, and they were GREAT. My 2001 Fisher Sugar 2 cracked on the chainstay in 2004. I brought it to an LBS that carried Fisher to check it out. They didn't ask for my receipt. They emailed a pic to Trek and Trek authorized a replacement frame based on the pic. My model frame (Sugar 2) wasn't in production anymore, so they sent the NEXT HIGHER MODEL (Sugar Race) frame at no cost to me. Got it in about 2 weeks.

Authorization & shipping probably depend on the LBS. In my case Trek sent the new frame to the LBS first, so I was able to keep riding mine until the new one came in and then I stripped it down and brought it in for the exchange.

From what I've read on the boards this is typical of Trek - if your model is out of production they'll send you the next better one. So you'd probably get a nice steel/carbon Zurich frame.

Good luck - you'll likely be treated well. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## chbarr (Dec 30, 2002)

*Update*

I took it to the Trek store yesterday. The manager took a photo, and noticed the rear derailer was scratched, as was the housing on the cable. I had fallen about a year ago--hard to say if it was a cause/effect situation, or coincidence. That might be an issue.

Anyway, he's going to send it in and see what they say. I'll post an update.


----------



## direwolf08 (Jun 9, 2006)

Do you know when Trek took over the manufacturing of the LeMonds? Were they making them in 2002? I have a 99 LeMond Zurich that I love, but I would be really curious to find out what kind of warranty coverage I have in case anything ever happens to the frame.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I have warrantied 2 Lemond Frames in the past 2 years errr 3 if you count a crash replacement frame. The turn around is about 2 weeks total. 1 week for Lemond to say yes and a week to ship the frame but I am on the West coast. I am really happy with how I have been treated by Lemond/Trek.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

travis200 said:


> The turn around is about 2 weeks total. 1 week for Lemond to say yes and a week to ship the frame but I am on the West coast.


It's closer to 3 or 4 weeks now, as customers have paint choices. Replacement frames are unpainted, and an additional week or so must be allowed for them to be painted to the customer's spec before shipping out.


----------

